# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  What is standard for control joints?

## mistafill

Hi all
Just wondering if anyone can tell me what the AS2780 or BCA have to say about contraction/control joints in concrete slabs?
Should I expect to have a control joint cut into an 8.5m x 6m slab for a new garage? It's a simple reinforced slab on flat ground, with a membrane underneath, done by a professional concreter.
Appreciate your collective wisdom!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Mines 5x10 and doesn't.

----------


## toooldforthis

my 7x7 doesn't.

----------

